# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  الرئيس النيجيري يرسل برقية تهنئة لمنتخب بلاده بعد فوزه بلقب مونديال

## ساقي العطاشا

الرئيس النيجيري يرسل برقية تهنئة لمنتخب بلاده بعد فوزه بلقب مونديال   9 سبتمبر 2007:
DPA ©

أرسل الرئيس النيجيري اومارو يار ادوا برقية تهنئة من العاصمة أبوجا للمنتخب النيجيري لكرة القدم بمناسبة فوزه بلقب نهائيات كأس العالم للشباب (تحت 17 عاما) إثر فوزه في المباراة النهائية على نظيره الأسباني 3/صفر بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية اليوم الأحد.

وتغلب المنتخب النيجيري في المباراة النهائية للبطولة التي أقيمت في العاصمة الكورية سول على نظيره الأسباني ليحرز لقب البطولة للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه.

وانتهى الوقت الأصلي والإضافي للمباراة بالتعادل السلبي ليلجأ الفريقان إلى ضربات الجزاء الترجيحية التي حسمها المنتخب النيجيري لصالحه 3/صفر.

وكان المنتخب النيجيري قد فاز بلقب البطولة مرتين من قبل كانت الأولى في عام 1985 وأقيمت في الصين بينما جاءت الثانية في عام 1993 وأقيمت في اليابان.

وقال الرئيس النيجيري في رسالته أن نيجيريا فخورة بالإنجاز الذي حققه المنتخب النيجيري.

وأضاف "لقد كتبت (هذه الرسالة) حتى أهنئكم وأعبر عن عرفاني بالجميل من جميع النيجيريين بالشرف العظيم الذي حققتموه لوطننا العزيز بالفوز بكأس العالم لكرة القدم للشباب مرة أخرى".

وواصل يار ادوا حديثه قائلا "إن الشعب بالكامل تابع رحلتكم في البطولة في كوريا الجنوبية باهتمام شديد والانتصارات المتعددة التي حققتوها على فرنسا واليابان وهايتي في الجولة الأولى ثم كولومبيا والأرجنتين وألمانيا لتأتوا لنا بالفرحة جميعا".

وأوضح الرئيس "نحن جميعا نقدر البراعة والمهارات الكروية ونزعة التفوق التي منحتكم فوزا ثمينا بعد منافسة شرسة مع المنتخب الأسباني في النهائي".

وشهدت مدينة كادونا في شمال نيجيريا احتفالات كبيرة احتفالا بفوز المنتخب النيجيري بلقب النسخة الثانية عشر للبطولة.

وخرج الألاف من الشباب إلى الشوارع يرقصون ويطلقون الأغاني والأناشيد بأسماء لاعبي المنتخب النيجيري الذين نجحوا في إحراز لقب البطولة .

----------

